# [Dashcode] Afficher les images d'un flux RSS



## Shak (14 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis entrain de créer un widget qui afficherait le flux RSS de lequipe.fr (pour l'instant uniquement pour le football).
Cependant je n'arrive pas a afficher les images qui sont fournies par le flux RSS.
Ma capture d'écran vous montre le problème.








Merci d'avance


----------

